# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  إياك إياك إياك ياوالي ان تفعلها

## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*"""








""





"






بدون رتوش 

ندخل توش


عبدالحميد السعودي مهاجم المريخ اعتدي علي مدير الجهاز الفني
وكذلك إشتبك مع عضو مجلس إدارة

وهذا التصرف مهما كانت دوافعه ومبرراته يعتبر قلة ادب وخروج عن الروح الرياضي القويم




تم ايقافه واستدعائه للمثول امام لجنة تحقيقوهذه تحسب للمجلس

لم يمثل ولم يرد علي كل الإتصالات

يبدو ان المسألة في طريقها للإنفراج 

ولكن 
علي انقاض المريخ وكرامته و هيبته

وذلك بالذهاب لمنزل اللاعب بكافوري
وإستعطافه للعودة




يا والي بدون رتوش مرة تانية

عودة السعودي علي انقاض كرامة المريخ لا تلزمنا

وافضل منها أستهتار اللاعبين بكادقلي

لأن ننهزم الف مرة في اليوم
افضل من عودة السعودي بهذه الطريقة


خارج النص:

السعودي الذي فشل في فرض نفسه علي 6 مدربين متعاقبين هل عودته مهمة؟
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هذا الدلال سبب في ما يحدث لنا الان ... 
ما لم يحضر عبدالحميد ويعتذر لا والف لا لعودته ... 
عبدالحميد كما قلت اخي بدرالدين فشل فى ان يثبت وجوده  
على 6 مدربين تعاقبوا على تدريب ... 
عبدالحميد صورة مصغرة لتصرفات كابتن الرشاريش ... 
نفس التصرفات ما قام به بتصرف اخلاقي من قبل وتجاوزت الناس عنه ... 
لصغر سنه وقلنا مع مرور الايام سوف يتحسن ... 
ما فعله الان لا يمكن السكوت عليه ولايمكن ان يذل الرجال عشان خاطره ....
*

----------


## tito_santana

*المريخ من صنع السعودي وليس العكس ولكنها سياسة غنج البنات التي يتبعها الوالي مع اللاعبين ...
إذا اراد السعودي العوده فمرحبا به وان اراد غير ذلك فالأبواب مشرعه امامه ولتعلموا ان بقاءه او عدمه لا يقدم ولا يؤخر ....
*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

"""








""





"






بدون رتوش 

ندخل توش


عبدالحميد السعودي مهاجم المريخ اعتدي علي مدير الجهاز الفني
وكذلك إشتبك مع عضو مجلس إدارة

وهذا التصرف مهما كانت دوافعه ومبرراته يعتبر قلة ادب وخروج عن الروح الرياضي القويم




تم ايقافه واستدعائه للمثول امام لجنة تحقيقوهذه تحسب للمجلس

لم يمثل ولم يرد علي كل الإتصالات

يبدو ان المسألة في طريقها للإنفراج 

ولكن 
علي انقاض المريخ وكرامته و هيبته

وذلك بالذهاب لمنزل اللاعب بكافوري
وإستعطافه للعودة




يا والي بدون رتوش مرة تانية

عودة السعودي علي انقاض كرامة المريخ لا تلزمنا

وافضل منها أستهتار اللاعبين بكادقلي

لأن ننهزم الف مرة في اليوم
افضل من عودة السعودي بهذه الطريقة


خارج النص:

السعودي الذي فشل في فرض نفسه علي 6 مدربين متعاقبين هل عودته مهمة؟



دا كلام صاح ...سلمت يدك  
فليذهب غير مأسوف عليه ولتبقي كرامة المريخ .... 
شبعنا عنج واستهتار من اللاعبين
*

----------


## uhaila

*فى 60الف داهية ياسعودى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

"""


خارج النص:

السعودي الذي فشل في فرض نفسه علي 6 مدربين متعاقبين هل عودته مهمة؟



هذه حقيقه لا يدركها إلا العالمون بأصول الكورة !!!
*

----------


## بدرالدين عبدالله النور

*شكراً يا شباب علي المرور

ويا ريت لو يتم إسماع صوت اعضاء مريخاب اون لاين بالسودان وجميع من يؤمن بهذا الطرح الي مجلس الإدارة

عبر لافتات

حتي لا تكون ادوارنا سلبية عبر الإحتجتج فقط


من يلتقط زمام المبادرة من اعضاء السودان؟
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

"""








""





"






بدون رتوش 

ندخل توش


عبدالحميد السعودي مهاجم المريخ اعتدي علي مدير الجهاز الفني
وكذلك إشتبك مع عضو مجلس إدارة

وهذا التصرف مهما كانت دوافعه ومبرراته يعتبر قلة ادب وخروج عن الروح الرياضي القويم




تم ايقافه واستدعائه للمثول امام لجنة تحقيقوهذه تحسب للمجلس

لم يمثل ولم يرد علي كل الإتصالات

يبدو ان المسألة في طريقها للإنفراج 

ولكن 
علي انقاض المريخ وكرامته و هيبته

وذلك بالذهاب لمنزل اللاعب بكافوري
وإستعطافه للعودة




يا والي بدون رتوش مرة تانية

عودة السعودي علي انقاض كرامة المريخ لا تلزمنا

وافضل منها أستهتار اللاعبين بكادقلي

لأن ننهزم الف مرة في اليوم
افضل من عودة السعودي بهذه الطريقة


خارج النص:

السعودي الذي فشل في فرض نفسه علي 6 مدربين متعاقبين هل عودته مهمة؟



بس لمن يخش بجيب قوون ودة المهم .
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة uhaila
					

فى 60الف داهية ياسعودى



ليس هكذا يا صفوة ! ولا شنو رايك
*

----------


## tito_santana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

شكراً يا شباب علي المرور

ويا ريت لو يتم إسماع صوت اعضاء مريخاب اون لاين بالسودان وجميع من يؤمن بهذا الطرح الي مجلس الإدارة

عبر لافتات

حتي لا تكون ادوارنا سلبية عبر الإحتجتج فقط


من يلتقط زمام المبادرة من اعضاء السودان؟



وليد المريخابي قدها وقدود ولا رأيك شنو ؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد مختار محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

"""








""





"






بدون رتوش 

ندخل توش


عبدالحميد السعودي مهاجم المريخ اعتدي علي مدير الجهاز الفني
وكذلك إشتبك مع عضو مجلس إدارة

وهذا التصرف مهما كانت دوافعه ومبرراته يعتبر قلة ادب وخروج عن الروح الرياضي القويم




تم ايقافه واستدعائه للمثول امام لجنة تحقيقوهذه تحسب للمجلس

لم يمثل ولم يرد علي كل الإتصالات

يبدو ان المسألة في طريقها للإنفراج 

ولكن 
علي انقاض المريخ وكرامته و هيبته

وذلك بالذهاب لمنزل اللاعب بكافوري
وإستعطافه للعودة




يا والي بدون رتوش مرة تانية

عودة السعودي علي انقاض كرامة المريخ لا تلزمنا

وافضل منها أستهتار اللاعبين بكادقلي

لأن ننهزم الف مرة في اليوم
افضل من عودة السعودي بهذه الطريقة


خارج النص:

السعودي الذي فشل في فرض نفسه علي 6 مدربين متعاقبين هل عودته مهمة؟



حيرجعوهو وبنفس الطريقه يابدر الدين !!!
عارف ليه ؟
لأن الإداره تأكل مع اللاعبين علي أساس إنهم أخوان وعند الحساب برضو أخوان مش تجار للأسف
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*السعودى يستحق العقاب الرادع
عفوا هذه اول مشاركة وقبل الترحيب 
لامكان لمن يعتبر نفسه اكبر من المريخ
قيم وحب المريخ اكبر واعظم من موهبة السعودى
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم تاج الدين
					

السعودى يستحق العقاب الرادع
عفوا هذه اول مشاركة وقبل الترحيب 
لامكان لمن يعتبر نفسه اكبر من المريخ
قيم وحب المريخ اكبر واعظم من موهبة السعودى



 
الف مرحب بيك
ابراهيم تاج الدين (بورتسودان)

السعودى اتفق مع ناس الهلال
مفروض اول حاجه يتعاقب على دى
والنشوف بمشى الهلال كيف
*

----------


## راشد دولفين

*السعودى ابن المريخ والابناء يخطئون . . 
والعفو عند المقدره . . شيمت العرب . . 
اهلا بالسعودى . . صفاء القلووووووووووووب , . . , واجب علينا ........
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

ليس هكذا يا صفوة ! ولا شنو رايك



طيب انت دايرها كيف ورينا الحل 
هل تزهب هيبة المريخ ويعود السعودي الدلوعة
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*السعودى عبد الحميد زعلان لانه سعى بكل ما اوتى من موهبة من اجل اللعب مع التشكيل الرئيسى 
وهناك اخرون يتهربون من المسكرات بدعاوى واهية ومع ذلك يجدون فرصتهم فى المشاركة 
غيرة وحب عبد الحميد للمريخ هى التى دفعته الى فعل ما فعله 
*

----------


## وليد المريخابى

*غلط المجلس فى حق عبد الحميد لانه سمح لبعض الاداريين بالتدخل فى شان الجهاز الفنى 
واقصد ما نسمعه عن ان فلان الذى جلب لنا طمبل يقرر مشاركة طمبل اساسيا 
وان علان الذى ساهم فى تسجيل كلتشى يفرض على المدرب ضرورة اشراك كلتشى 
وهكذا ..
وقبل ذلك يجب ان  نحاسب المجلس على عدم فرضه لقوانين الاحتراف بنادى المريخ وفى هذا الخصوص عليكم بالرجوع الى بوست الاخ الطيب الشريف الذى كتب اجمل موضوع فى هذا المنبر 
مؤسف ان ندع الالة الاعلامية الزرقاء توسع الهوة بين الجمهور وبين عبد الحميد 
وقد نجح مخطط بت ازرق 
لانهم يريدون ويحلمون بروية عبد الحميد بشعار الازرق 
نجحت خطة بت ازرق فى عبد الحميد
واخشى ان تنجح حملتهم ضد وراغو هذه الايام 
ابارك للمجلس ما ذهب اليه فى سبيل عودة عبد الحميد الى مريخه الذى يحبه 
سعيد بجهود كابيلا 
*

----------


## إبراهيم خليل إبراهيم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدرالدين عبدالله النور
					

"""








""





"






بدون رتوش 

ندخل توش


عبدالحميد السعودي مهاجم المريخ اعتدي علي مدير الجهاز الفني
وكذلك إشتبك مع عضو مجلس إدارة

وهذا التصرف مهما كانت دوافعه ومبرراته يعتبر قلة ادب وخروج عن الروح الرياضي القويم




تم ايقافه واستدعائه للمثول امام لجنة تحقيقوهذه تحسب للمجلس

لم يمثل ولم يرد علي كل الإتصالات

يبدو ان المسألة في طريقها للإنفراج 

ولكن 
علي انقاض المريخ وكرامته و هيبته

وذلك بالذهاب لمنزل اللاعب بكافوري
وإستعطافه للعودة




يا والي بدون رتوش مرة تانية

عودة السعودي علي انقاض كرامة المريخ لا تلزمنا

وافضل منها أستهتار اللاعبين بكادقلي

لأن ننهزم الف مرة في اليوم
افضل من عودة السعودي بهذه الطريقة


خارج النص:

السعودي الذي فشل في فرض نفسه علي 6 مدربين متعاقبين هل عودته مهمة؟




أستاذ بدر الدين شكرا لك على طرح رؤيتنا بهذه الطريقة السلسة الجميلة، ولا كبير على هيبة وكرامة الفريق.
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*حسب علمي ان عبد الحميد السعودي فعل ما فعل إحتجاجا على عدم   إشراكه في المباريات 
مجلس المريخ يسعى الآن لإعادة عبد الحميد السعودي 
هل ضمن مجلس المريخ لعبد الحميد السعودي إشراكه في مباريات المريخ القادمة 
لماذا تجاهل المجلس تطبيق بنود العقد المبرم بينه وبين محترفه عبد الحميد السعودي 
هل إعتذر مجلس إدارة المريخ ممثلاً في عادل ابو جريشة لعبد الحميد السعودي على إعتدائه على مدير الجهاز الفني وعضو مجلس الإدارة أم تقدم عبد الحميد السعوديبالإعتزار 
لو حدث ما حدث من عبد الحميد السعوي في اي نادي في العالم لما لمس الكرة حتى ولو كان بمستوى رونالدينهو 
كيف نريد من اللآعبين التعامل بإحترافية إذا إدارة النادي تفتقد لمقومات تلك الإحترافية 
مقعد الإحتياطي الذي يتبرم منه عبد الحميد السعودي سبق أن جلس عليه عمار خالد الذي تفوق موهبته موهبة السعودي  أكثر من خمس سنوات دون أن يضجر منه 
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*شخصيا ضد مبدأ اعدام اللاعب ولكن عودة السعودي دون ان يعتذر تكريس لسياسة الدلال التي استشرت في جسد المريخ  ولا نستبعد بعدها ان يكون الدخول للتشكيلة الاساسية عبر البونية
*

----------


## KHALED SHAREEF

*يا عيساوي في ملايين الملايين وليس عى حساب كرامة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اليوم الاول من سبتمبر 2009
واخر رد علي هذا الموضوع بالصفحه السابقه في شهر يونيو 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ziyada
					

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اليوم الاول من سبتمبر 2009
واخر رد علي هذا الموضوع بالصفحه السابقه في شهر يونيو 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



دا جاي من الخور
 
*

----------


## ناهد عباس

*ربما يكون وجود السعودى مهم ولكن ليس على حساب الزعيم وادارته المؤقرة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه
*

----------

